# any threads about resinator?



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Since the 2002 altima has a resinator, i was told that i could have it removed and this would increase my horsepower and wouldnt raise my emmissions (live in MASSACHUSETTS and 1 of the things they test for is emmissions for a saftey sticker, not sure of laws in other states) So its Imperitive that nothing i do messes with the emmissions. This place called lou's custom exhaust said they would just remove it and add a pipe(didnt get too detailed on the phone) for about $40.00 and it would increase HP...This true?? anyone do it??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I wouldn't bother. It will increase noise quite a bit, and the 1-2 HP you'll get isn't quite worth it.

I would get a lightened crank pulley from www.southwestautoworks.com for a 6-8HP gain. You can also get a Cold Air intake for another 6-8HP. Anything else power related will cost you a fair amount of $$.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> I wouldn't bother. It will increase noise quite a bit, and the 1-2 HP you'll get isn't quite worth it.
> 
> I would get a lightened crank pulley from www.southwestautoworks.com for a 6-8HP gain. You can also get a Cold Air intake for another 6-8HP. Anything else power related will cost you a fair amount of $$.



ok thanks. The prices are a little steep. Do you think if i call they will come down a little in price ? Total for the two are $438.99. Now i got the 4 cycl. will i see a major diff???
I was told a sway bar is a waste of money cuz unless ur taking an off-ramp at 75mph instead of 40mph...you wont see anything..but if ur a lead foot...you'd see a diff. I have a lead foot. The guy said it WONT add hp. But i read something that basically said...less weight more horse power. 

Im so confused.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Probably no chance of gettign them cheaper. However you can always be on the lookout for used parts. You can also get an intake on e-bay for something like $45.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=2470507308

The rear sway bar for the Altima, I think, is a must have item. You'd be suprised at how much it reduces body roll, and makes the car more predictable.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Ruben said:


> The rear sway bar for the Altima, I think, is a must have item. You'd be suprised at how much it reduces body roll, and makes the car more predictable.



Definetly a good mod, especially if you have a lead foot, potholes or road debris. I have seen the increase in handling the 1st day I had it on. In TX we have alot of garbage on the highways and when you do a hard wheel jerk to avoid the debris you will notice it. Also fun when you take ramps at 80. :thumbup: 

If you have a jack and stands or a friend with some it is a very doable mod for a beginner.


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

If you remove the resonator and the section of pinched pipe, and then install 14829 MagnaFlows out back (I assume you have the V6), you can expect between 10 and 12 more horsepower delivered to the wheels with 10 more lb/ft of torque (this has been dyno'd and one member of Altimas.net got 19 more horsepower, though I would suspect that dyno reading). I have the Mossy catback and I can attest to a decent increase in horsepower and torque.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

pvick said:


> If you remove the resonator and the section of pinched pipe, and then install 14829 MagnaFlows out back (I assume you have the V6), you can expect between 10 and 12 more horsepower delivered to the wheels with 10 more lb/ft of torque (this has been dyno'd and one member of Altimas.net got 19 more horsepower, though I would suspect that dyno reading). I have the Mossy catback and I can attest to a decent increase in horsepower and torque.



Ok, No unfortunatly i have a 4 Cyl. 

I got a question for you. Is the K&N typhoon Complete Cold Air Intake 4 Cyl 2.5s a good CAI? They have two to pick from on Adventon.com for the 2.5S model. The other is AEM cold air intake for 02-03 nissan altima 4cyl. Is that for the BASIC model? Shoulld I get the one made for the 2.5s?
The price isnt too bad. $284.38 for the Typhoon. Is it worth it?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

They are all very similar in performance levels. Save the money and get the AEM.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Ruben said:


> They are all very similar in performance levels. Save the money and get the AEM.



Whats the diff tho? Why is one for a 2.5S and the other just listed as 02-03 nissan altima 4 cyl??

I just want to do all this right.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Their the same... the 4cyl altima is the 2.5s


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

I have to say, I know nothing about this intake. Frankencar/Apexi and Injen, I could help you, but not this one.





altima25s said:


> Ok, No unfortunatly i have a 4 Cyl.
> 
> I got a question for you. Is the K&N typhoon Complete Cold Air Intake 4 Cyl 2.5s a good CAI? They have two to pick from on Adventon.com for the 2.5S model. The other is AEM cold air intake for 02-03 nissan altima 4cyl. Is that for the BASIC model? Shoulld I get the one made for the 2.5s?
> The price isnt too bad. $284.38 for the Typhoon. Is it worth it?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

pvick said:


> I have to say, I know nothing about this intake. Frankencar/Apexi and Injen, I could help you, but not this one.


I have the Frankencar midpipe, K&N drop in and removed fron ram. Sound and performance are amazing, and no problems. Beware though, they have some manufacturing and stock issues that lead to delays of up several months (mine took 3, have heard of 6 months). I have heard good things about Injen as well, and it looks sweet too. If you can wait, Berk Technology has one for the 3.5 done, and a 2.5 in the works... Apexi filter and a better price than Frankencar.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> I have the Frankencar midpipe, K&N drop in and removed fron ram. Sound and performance are amazing, and no problems. Beware though, they have some manufacturing and stock issues that lead to delays of up several months (mine took 3, have heard of 6 months). I have heard good things about Injen as well, and it looks sweet too. If you can wait, Berk Technology has one for the 3.5 done, and a 2.5 in the works... Apexi filter and a better price than Frankencar.




Ok well im new to this so where can i see the brand frankencar or apexi?
Also, if you guys remember, im a female with NO knowledge of what a front ram is. Or really even a midpipe. I am trying to learn this stuff but take it slow with me now. Break it down like i am 5 yrs old.Lol This is another language car talk you know?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> I have the Frankencar midpipe, K&N drop in and removed fron ram. Sound and performance are amazing, and no problems. Beware though, they have some manufacturing and stock issues that lead to delays of up several months (mine took 3, have heard of 6 months). I have heard good things about Injen as well, and it looks sweet too. If you can wait, Berk Technology has one for the 3.5 done, and a 2.5 in the works... Apexi filter and a better price than Frankencar.



ok i found www.frankencar.com but dont see anything for altima. Just maxima and sentra's


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima25s said:


> ok i found www.frankencar.com but dont see anything for altima. Just maxima and sentra's



scratch that..found this FULL INTAKES INCLUDE:

K/N or Apex-I Filter(with installation kit consisting of Aluminum Apex-I Filter adapter, 1 silicone coupler and 2 T-Bolt Hose Clamps.) 
4 Heavy Duty T-Bolt Hose Clamps 
2 Silicone Couplers 
1 High Gloss Powdercoated MIDPIPE 
1 Billet Aluminum MAF Adapter 
Replacement Crankcase Breather Line and 2 Lined Hose Clamps 
Stickers and Instructions 
MIDPIPE INCLUDES:

1 High Gloss Powdercoated Midpipe 
4 Heavy Duty T-Bolt Hose Clamps 
2 Silicone Couplers 
Replacement Crankcase Breather Line and 2 Lined Hose Clamps 
Stickers and Instructions 
Questions and Answers about Apexi and K/N Fitlers


3. PRICING AND ORDERING INFO


2002-2004 Altima Intake-Powdercoated Silver-
K/N Filter
$150 + $13 S/H 

2002-2004 Altima Intake-Powdercoated in your color choice-
K/N Filter
$162 + $13 S/H 
COLOR NAVY BLUEGUNMETALYELLOWBLACKRED 


2002-2004 Altima Intake-Powdercoated Silver-
Apexi Filter
$200 + $13 S/H



2002-2004 Altima Intake-Powdercoated in your color choice-
Apexi Filter
$212 + $13 S/H 
COLOR NAVY BLUEGUNMETALYELLOWBLACKRED 


2002-2004 Altima Midpipe Kit-Silver
$75 + $7.50 S/H 



2002-2004 Altima Midpipe Kit-Your Color Choice
$82 + $7.50 S/H 
COLOR NAVY BLUEGUNMETALYELLOWBLACKRED 



Apexi Filter with Installation Kit
$120 Shipped

Includes: 
Custom Machined Apexi Filter Adapter 
Apexi Filter 
1 Silicone Coupler 
2 T-Bolt Hose Clamps 




So i got the 2.5s 4 cyl. Which one do i pick. Which filter is better? And how good IS this place?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> scratch that..found this FULL INTAKES INCLUDE:
> 
> So i got the 2.5s 4 cyl. Which one do i pick. Which filter is better? And how good IS this place?


They are backlogged on orders and will make you wait several months. If you go to http://www.berktechnology.com/intakes.html ]Berk Technology[/URL] you can order the same thing for less money, and can get it quicker. Over on a******.net there is alot of information and some specials. 

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=145443

Everyone that has theis kit is very happy with service, performance and delivery time. I will be ordering my Apexi filter and MAF adaptor from them shortly.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> They are backlogged on orders and will make you wait several months. If you go to http://www.berktechnology.com/intakes.html ]Berk Technology[/URL] you can order the same thing for less money, and can get it quicker. Over on a******.net there is alot of information and some specials.
> 
> http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=145443
> 
> Everyone that has theis kit is very happy with service, performance and delivery time. I will be ordering my Apexi filter and MAF adaptor from them shortly.



Ok heres my next question. With the berk technology intake, you dont get a replacement mid-pipe so the resinator is still attached??
With the frankencar, you DO get a mid-pipe which takes place of the resinator, right?
I wanted in the very beginning to remove the resinator an add a mid-pipe. Was told it would increase the loudiness terrible. SOOOO i changed my mind. Now I'm torn because the frankencar intake claims to NOT be loud. Only when you punch the gas and that its a good loud becuz the engine is breathing, where as taking off resinator is a BAD loud??
I live in MASS and they are dicks here. I want a little noise when i shift, but nothing terribly loud like those low ridin hondas....if that helps any.
So would the frankencar be more ideal?? BEcause it adds a mid-pipe??
Or the berk one becuz it leaves more factory stuff on and doesnt increase noise. 
Keep in mind i GOTTA go with something thta will keep my emmissions down and not wake the neighbors when i hit the car lightly


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> Ok heres my next question. With the berk technology intake, you dont get a replacement mid-pipe so the resinator is still attached??
> With the frankencar, you DO get a mid-pipe which takes place of the resinator, right?
> I wanted in the very beginning to remove the resinator an add a mid-pipe. Was told it would increase the loudiness terrible. SOOOO i changed my mind. Now I'm torn because the frankencar intake claims to NOT be loud. Only when you punch the gas and that its a good loud becuz the engine is breathing, where as taking off resinator is a BAD loud??
> I live in MASS and they are dicks here. I want a little noise when i shift, but nothing terribly loud like those low ridin hondas....if that helps any.
> ...


Frankencar doesn't have an intake specific to the 2.5 yet, berk has 2 versions with the midpipe for the 3.5 and without for both engines.

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=146925&highlight=berk

you can contact berk directly to see if the pipe will fit, and you can try Frankencar as well (the filter should work). The nice thing about the Berk filter is the mounting bracket they supply (the Frankencar has no bracket and tends to vibrate).


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> Frankencar doesn't have an intake specific to the 2.5 yet, berk has 2 versions with the midpipe for the 3.5 and without for both engines.
> 
> http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=146925&highlight=berk
> 
> you can contact berk directly to see if the pipe will fit, and you can try Frankencar as well (the filter should work). The nice thing about the Berk filter is the mounting bracket they supply (the Frankencar has no bracket and tends to vibrate).



Nissan Altima 200204 Intake Kit
P/N: NA02-QR25DE-IK
Price: $189.50
2002-2003 Altima 2.5, 4 Cylinder 


Thats what is offered thru frankencar. It is for the 2.5s 4 cyl


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> Nissan Altima 200204 Intake Kit
> P/N: NA02-QR25DE-IK
> Price: $189.50
> 2002-2003 Altima 2.5, 4 Cylinder
> ...


Good find. There site doesn't list it under intakes so I missed it. This is a great intake with the Apexi filter. Very unassuming sound at idle and normal cruise, at WOT it roars. The only thing to consider is their delays in shipping that you might experience.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> Good find. There site doesn't list it under intakes so I missed it. This is a great intake with the Apexi filter. Very unassuming sound at idle and normal cruise, at WOT it roars. The only thing to consider is their delays in shipping that you might experience.



ok but does frankencar require the resinator to be removed and the mid pipe added???


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

To altima25s;

I have had the Frankencar/Apexi intake on my Altima SE (a V6 as you know), since mid-August of 2002. I was one of the first 6 to receive this setup and it took 5 days to get it (boy has that changed!).

I can't speak for the 4-cylinder, but with the V6, this intake is good for around 14 HP to the wheels. I does come with a midpipe and I highly recommend that you use the factory flexible ribbed coupling at the throttle body (if the 4-banger has this) to attach the mid pipe to the throttle body. This will significantly reduce vibration and give your MAF the flex it needs so that it won't be dying on you (maybe).

As for noise, this intake is LOUD at full throttle when the engine is winding up. But that is to be expected. Under normal driving conditions, you wouldn't even know it's there.

Berk Technology is MUCH more responsive to your orders, questions, and emails. And it's a shame because Frankencar makes a good product. But so does Berk, so they are a VERY viable option.

Lastly, leave the People's Republic of Mass. Look what you have for senators.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

pvick said:


> To altima25s;
> 
> I have had the Frankencar/Apexi intake on my Altima SE (a V6 as you know), since mid-August of 2002. I was one of the first 6 to receive this setup and it took 5 days to get it (boy has that changed!).
> 
> ...


Exactly, keep the ribbed coupler, but replace everything else and enjoy.


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

BTW, here's a picture of my intake. Notice the fact that I kept the flexible ribbed coupling and I fashioned a homemade bracket to secure the filter end of the intake so it wouldn't bang around and maybe damage the MAF.


http://www.jay-man.net/altimas.net/members/pvick/altyengine.jpg


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

pvick said:


> BTW, here's a picture of my intake. Notice the fact that I kept the flexible ribbed coupling and I fashioned a homemade bracket to secure the filter end of the intake so it wouldn't bang around and maybe damage the MAF.
> 
> 
> http://www.jay-man.net/altimas.net/members/pvick/altyengine.jpg



Ok thank you. I think I am going to go with the Berk intake. 
I did receive my side sills and splash guards in the mail...they feel so lightweight and cheesy almost..BUT i guess thats the price u pay for fiberglass...

Will take pics and try like hell to add here...gettin rims in 3 weeks...keep ya posted


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

pvick said:


> To altima25s;
> 
> I have had the Frankencar/Apexi intake on my Altima SE (a V6 as you know), since mid-August of 2002. I was one of the first 6 to receive this setup and it took 5 days to get it (boy has that changed!).
> 
> ...


lol please dont get me started on THAT


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

Sorry, I couldn't resist. Being a Southerner, you can imagine how we view those types down here.

Funny.. I've never met anyone from Mass who has voted for Teddy-Boy Kennedy. Interesting.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

pvick said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. Being a Southerner, you can imagine how we view those types down here.
> 
> Funny.. I've never met anyone from Mass who has voted for Teddy-Boy Kennedy. Interesting.



OK I GOT A QUESTION. I'm going to get either the giovanna corisca rims or the ginnelle 5 twin i think it is. BUT im going to be getting 17" . The guy at the rim place said to stick with the same diameter wheels as the stock ones to try to hide the ugly fender gap. Are these 17s gonna be too small? 
In anyone's opinion? I want alot of rim and less tire but dont want to jepordize my ride quality..but i dont want to spend 1,500 and it doesnt look right. I want 18"s BUt was told they would affect my speedometer and all types shit and that 17's are popular. I've checked out a Honda Civic that has 17's and they looked terrible, should of went with bigger rim and THAT car is smaller than mine. Any opinion?
got the 02 alty 2.5s


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> OK I GOT A QUESTION. I'm going to get either the giovanna corisca rims or the ginnelle 5 twin i think it is. BUT im going to be getting 17" . The guy at the rim place said to stick with the same diameter wheels as the stock ones to try to hide the ugly fender gap. Are these 17s gonna be too small?
> In anyone's opinion? I want alot of rim and less tire but dont want to jepordize my ride quality..but i dont want to spend 1,500 and it doesnt look right. I want 18"s BUt was told they would affect my speedometer and all types shit and that 17's are popular. I've checked out a Honda Civic that has 17's and they looked terrible, should of went with bigger rim and THAT car is smaller than mine. Any opinion?
> got the 02 alty 2.5s


The 2.5 come with 16s, the 3.5 with 17s and I have seen people use 20s with no speedo problems. It is called plus sizing.

stock 16 is 205/65-16
17 would be 235/50-17
18 would be 225/45-18

as the diamater increases, the sidewall decreases and the width increases. tirerack.com provided the sizes and has some good information. For your situation, I do not suggest larger than 18s.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> The 2.5 come with 16s, the 3.5 with 17s and I have seen people use 20s with no speedo problems. It is called plus sizing.
> 
> stock 16 is 205/65-16
> 17 would be 235/50-17
> ...




BUT would 17's look stupid? Like someone would look and say....wow..what a big wheel gap...should of went with 18's. OR could i get 17's and just lower the car to hide gap?

I guess i just wanna know if 17's are too small....like a 300 pd man wearing a size large shirt...you kno....should of bought a larger size? looks stupid..right?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altima25s said:


> BUT would 17's look stupid? Like someone would look and say....wow..what a big wheel gap...should of went with 18's. OR could i get 17's and just lower the car to hide gap?
> 
> I guess i just wanna know if 17's are too small....like a 300 pd man wearing a size large shirt...you kno....should of bought a larger size? looks stupid..right?


By plus sizing, you are not filling the gap, you are just getting a bigger rim, and les visible rubber. If you do fill the gap with a larger rim, you will throw off your speedo. The only way to fill the gap is to lower the car. You can see on my car that there is a large gap with the 17s, but if you go to my clubs site and look at Jasons car he has filled the gap with 17s, Alex has filled it with 19s. Jasons tires are aftermarket, as well as the rims but they are stock size, while Alex plus sized.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

altima25s said:


> BUT would 17's look stupid? Like someone would look and say....wow..what a big wheel gap...should of went with 18's. OR could i get 17's and just lower the car to hide gap?
> 
> I guess i just wanna know if 17's are too small....like a 300 pd man wearing a size large shirt...you kno....should of bought a larger size? looks stupid..right?



ok...i think i am going with these wheels......Kaizer Motorsports Spade 2 chrome
wheels 245/40/18....they can be seen on www.streetdeams.org 
Total price including free shipping, mounted, balanced, lugs all for $1300


----------

